# Storyboarder



## Tim Armes (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I've just released a new plugin for creating fun storyboards from within Lightroom. I think it'll have lots of uses, but I can see it being particularly useful for wedding photographers.
Even better, it's donationware.
Read more here: http://photographers-toolbox.com/blog/
Regards,
Tim


----------



## avistimbers (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice. I was looking for something like this. This has saved me a bit of time compared to doing it manually.

I am not a wedding photographer but I have cooperate clients and it is good to create brochures.


----------



## harleystreet (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi very clean looking app, I agree it will have many uses, I have varied clients who do before and after photos and I think this will present them more professional


Thanks


----------



## indalor1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice. This will make it easier for me to display change over time on a garden or yard presentation. 

Thank you.


----------

